# U.Va. Building Official Shortens Construction Time



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 12, 2011)

*U.Va. Building Official Shortens Construction Time *

To get construction plans approved and certificates of occupancy issued, the University used to have to wait its turn for someone to come down from Richmond to do the inspections. But the 2006 Higher Education Restructuring Act allowed the University to hire its own building official, and that has saved time and money.

*Full Story >>* *http://www.virginia.edu/uvatoday/newsRelease.php?id=15490*


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice lady. I took the mechanical module with her last year. Now if they could only lower the new hospital addition about 12" so that it lined up with the old section they would be in business!!! OUCH


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice story and glad she has a fire background


----------



## Frank (Jul 14, 2011)

She follows in Thomas Jefferson's footsteps

Jefferson was the architect of the original buildings and oversaw the construction, including the original windshield inspections using a telescope from his home Monticello overlooking the campus.

This includes the 1820s faculty residence that had a balcony collapse in 1997 during graduation that killed 1 and injured 18--deck and balcony problems have a long history.

http://www.nytimes.com/1997/05/19/us/one-killed-and-18-hurt-in-balcony-collapse.html

Likely cause was tensile failure of an iron support rod due to corrosion.

http://www.wdpa.com/failure-investigation-litigation-support-projects.html


----------

